# My new Facebook page=)



## NikkiRivera (Jul 11, 2011)

NR Photography & Touchups | Facebook

Well, one day I would like to open a little photography business here where I live, but right now I have *a lot* more to learn. I figured since I like Photoshop so much that maybe I could do some touchups. I am no where near a pro, but I think I do know a lot.

Hopefully I can find an amateur photographer that needs some basic editing =) What do you guys think?


----------



## adrianakyan (Jul 27, 2011)

I like you


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 28, 2011)

OP, your flickr link in your sig is busted.  Maybe, I will have to send you a couple of shots I would like fixed and see what you can do with them.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 30, 2011)

Can I ask, how did you make the welcome page and how did you get it to be the default tab?

I have a welcome page on mine, but people don't get directed to it.
and I don't have the option to set a default tab.


----------

